# Problema con un componente (LM337L) no simulable en ISIS Proteus.



## Oscarinv (Mar 3, 2009)

Bueno, primero que nada espero que alguien me conteste por que supongo que es una duda de principiante, pero lo que debo realizar es la simulación de un fuente dual utilizando un LM317 y un LM337, y a la hora de simularlos el LM337 no funciona, me sale error en Isis, alguien sabe como repararlo o donde descargar una libreria de este componente simulable.


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Dic 18, 2009)

Perdón por la tardanza!.
El LM337L es un modelo no simulator.
Podrias agarras el Datasheet. Crearle un archivo con extension ".MDF". Y pegarselo al componente creado.
Los archivos ".MDF" sirven para agregarle características a un componente en una especie de lenguaje LISA(no es tan complicado).
Puedes usar un editor de texto para abrir esos tipos de archivos, pero cuando crees uno, guardalo con extensión MDF.
YO hice una especie de guia de como se hace.
El tema que cree se llama: *Crear Un Compomente Simulable*.


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Abr 4, 2011)

como es eso que agarras el datasheet( osea el .pdf) O.O ¿y lo conviertes en .MDF con algun convertidor? pense que era imposible hacer algo asi... que de un texto pasarlo a simulador... he visto algunos tutoriales pero solo crean componentes no simulables, y eso es algo que ya domino de tantas veces que he visto eso :/ . pero me encantaria realmente hacer un diseño de mi propio integrado  en verdad te lo agradeceria si me dieses alguna ayuda . 
gracias por adelantado


----------

